# [Teamspeak] Fehler: Fatal error: Maximum function nesting level of '100' reached



## teamfake (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Teamspeak PHP Framework installiert und bin auf folgenden Fehler gestoßen: 
	
	
	



```
( ! ) Fatal error: Maximum function nesting level of '100' reached, aborting! in /.../ts3/libraries/TeamSpeak3/Helper/String.php on line 65
```

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann, weil das erst nach ca. 6 Stunden nach der Installation aufgetreten ist und somit bin ich etwas überfragt, weil es eben zuvor funktioniert hat. Erst als ich mit ein paar Kollegen auf dem Server kommuniziert habe, kam dieser Fehler. 

Ich würde mich sehr um Hilfe freuen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

TF

PS: Falls sich es jmd. hilft, hier gibts die Klassenübersicht: http://docs.planetteamspeak.com/ts3/php/framework/annotated.html


----------

